# help. wife dont want me to go down.



## redmex (Jan 19, 2017)

i have 6 years with her. i get bj but i cant get down on her. i have a feeling shes hiding something. please help


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

redmex said:


> i have a feeling shes hiding something.


Um.....other than an STD I don't think she can "hide" anything down there.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

redmex said:


> i have 6 years with her. i get bj but i cant get down on her. i have a feeling shes hiding something. please help


It is common for women to feel very uncomfortable receiving oral. There are many reasons this can happen. Odds are you are trying to force her to enjoy sex when perhaps she is not in the mood she just wants to please you.


----------



## straightshooter (Dec 27, 2015)

redmex said:


> i have 6 years with her. i get bj but i cant get down on her. i have a feeling shes hiding something. please help



You post does not say if this is something new or has been a constant for 6 years. That makes a big difference. 

if she has never allowed this, then it is a mental issue that needs discussion and maybe a sex therapist.

if you have been doing it to her and she recently has stopped you, that is a bad bad sign. She either is hiding something or it is something special that she saves for another. Women who have enjoyed this for years do not suddenly stop for no reason.


----------



## redmex (Jan 19, 2017)

we love sex. we have esperiment new things. we are open minded. she told me that shes not sure about me. i dont want to think bad. she tellls me thatshe loves me. she said something about , that she done it in the pass, that feels goog. please tell me wat im thinking.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Get her to talk to you about her past experience with oral and why with you she does not care for it. Maybe it's your technique. Ask her to guide you in how she would like to be pleasured with oral. That you are willing to learn because you enjoy giving her oral and you feel like you are not satisfying her if she did enjoy it in the past and now she doesn't.

Couples need to talk about sex and how to enjoy it better with one another. Pleasuring our mates makes us feel good. It's very sexy and creates a great bond between us.

My first husband was great at oral and that is how he made me climax. It was off the charts for me. Second husband was not that great at oral, but boy did I orgasm with PIV. Oral was not necessary with second husband. 

What I am trying to say is that maybe your woman is completely satisfied with the love making you give her and oral is not needed. I didn't need it with second husband. I was a perfectly satisfied woman with both husbands in the sex department because I had no problem reaching mind blowing orgasms with both even though both brought me to them in two very different ways.

They key to your issue is open communication. This if fixable if you two can openly talk about this. Good luck and happy climaxing!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

redmex said:


> i have 6 years with her. i get bj but i cant get down on her. i have a feeling shes hiding something. please help


Seriously, sex is something that is suppose to be mutually enjoyable. You have asked and she has said no. Move on. Don't try to educate her or second guess her. 

If you must bring it up again, tell her you would really like to do it because it would be special for you and you understand that she might not want to and you can live with that, since this is something you want for your pleasure. Also tell her that if she ever changes her mind you would like her to let you know.

Oral is just one of many things. What if you wanted to do anal with her and she said no? Would you insist that she allow you? Would you tell her that it is denying you pleasure or would you say she is limiting her own pleasure?

What if you wanted to try bondage or spanking and she said no?

What if you wanted to try a 3-some and she said no?

The point is that each of you gets to ask about and set your own boundaries when it comes to specific sex acts. Respect her boundaries. You can't change your wife, only she can change herself.

Good luck.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

redmex,

Ask her if she liked it with someone else that would be the killer.

However there is likely a real issue for you as well in that sex can feel incomplete if they can't perform oral, it's like being told you can never eat fried chicken again.

Tamat


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

rockon said:


> Um.....other than an STD I don't think she can "hide" anything down there.


You've clearly never heard of drug mules. lol


@redmex
Six years and she is not sure of you? Why? Did you do something to her that she won't let you...


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

a LOT of women simply can not believe that a man would enjoy tasting her there. But the simple truth is MANY men really love it.

She probably thinks it smells, or tastes bad, or is unclean. Maybe take a bath togeter and immdiately afterwards try it....if she is worried about the taste/smell, it will certainly be gone then


----------

